# Take the piss out of someone



## more help

how is write thaking the " pece" of someone ?... thanks alessandra
ps. i'm not taking the " " of no one... not yet !


----------



## ElaineG

more help said:
			
		

> *How do you  write thaking the " pece" of someone ?... thanks alessandra*
> *ps. I'm not taking the " " of  anyone... not yet !*


 
Non è chiaro, almeno a me, che vuoi dire.  Forse sarebbe meglio scriverlo in italiano.

E non dimenticare le lettere maiuscole.

Grazie e benvenuta a WRF


----------



## buddingtranslator

Hi,

We say "to take the _piss_ out of someone". In other words, to mock or make fun of someone. It should be added that this is BE and not used in the U.S, at least as far as I know. Be careful who you use it with as it's quite informal.

Kind regards,
BT


----------



## moodywop

In Inghilterra ho sentito spesso anche _take the mick/mickey (out of someone), _usato anche senza _out of...:_ _he's always taking the mickey._

Non so cosa voglia dire _mickey _in questa espressione. E' volgare?


----------



## cirrus

When I use take the mick/ey I am not aware of there being anything off or vulgar in the word mickey.  I'm not aware of the word meaning anything outside the set phrase.  

In American English I have a feeling that mickey was used as a word for a sleeping pill but I think that is a separate development.  To the best of my knowledge "take the mick/ey" isn't that widely used or understood in the States nor for that matter is take the piss.


----------



## moodywop

Thank you, Cirrus. I've learnt(AE _learned _) a lot about AE/BE differences on this forum. I also find that AE and BE speakers are not always aware of these differences. One American forero corrected me for using _learnt._ In the same way I've seen some British teachers replace _on _with _at _in _on the weekend _when correcting homework in my school.

What about _he's having me on? _Is it exactly same as _take the mickey? _Again, I believe it's _you're putting me on _in AE.


----------



## cirrus

moodywop said:
			
		

> Thank you, Cirrus. I've learnt(AE _learned _) a lot about AE/BE differences on this forum. I also find that AE and BE speakers are not always aware of these differences. One American forero corrected me for using _learnt._ In the same way I've seen some British teachers replace _on _with _at _in _on the weekend _when correcting homework in my school.
> 
> What about _he's having me on? _Is it exactly same as _take the mickey? _Again, I believe it's _you're putting me on _in AE.


You're right on a series of fronts - despite endless US telly we aren't always that up to speed on Americanisms.  On the weekend is a new one for me too.  I'd definitely say at.  

Having someone on is poking fun at someone, yep taking the mickey again.  It makes me realise just how much  constant p sstaking is at the heart of daily discourse here.


----------



## Elisetta Felice

Hello everybody!
How would you translate the expression "taking the piss" in Italian?
Many thanks

Have a good day!

Elisetta Felice


----------



## Never Got a Dinner

Elisetta Felice said:


> Hello everybody!
> How would you translate the expression "taking the a piss" in Italian?



facendo una pisciata


----------



## Einstein

Prendere in giro, sfottere.

No, Nevergot! This is a BE expression and "the" is correct!


----------



## Never Got a Dinner

A Napoli ho sentito anche "Devo fare una sapí sascià satà." Quasi un eufemismo! (Anche, secà secà setà, et al.)

Einstein and Elisabetta:

It must be, then, that this is a British expression. Taking the piss doesn't exist in America.


----------



## Einstein

The complete expression is "to take the piss out of somebody". It's a variation on a non-vulgar predecessor: "To take the Mickey (out of somebody)".
Are you taking the piss? = "Are you kidding?"


----------



## Never Got a Dinner

Einstein, This is very interesting.  In America we have never heard any of these expressions.


----------



## Einstein

Variety is the spice of life!


----------



## ElaineG

Never Got a Dinner said:


> Einstein, This is very interesting. In America *I* have never heard any of these expressions.


 
Really?  I know them all quite well, perhaps from watching TV (the Office, Ali G, etc.), or maybe from this forum.


----------



## Never Got a Dinner

Ah sì?  I nuovi show usano quest'espressione?  Non guardo molto TV.  Non sapevo neanche che si possano dire "p*ss" in TV!  E adesso, vado per accendere la mia lampada di cherosene.


----------



## giginho

Hey, you all Cockneys (London is soooo fantastic!) and BE speakers!!!!!

I've got a question for you:

I've heard the expression: "extract the Michael"

Some guys explaned me that means the same as "take the mickey".

So, in a informal context, which expression is the best: 

1. take the mickey of.....(or is "take the mike out of" ????)
2. take the piss of
3. extract the Michael 


And, last but not least: what's the difference between 

Take the piss out of

and

Take the shit out of


----------



## NagiMahori

But from which hell does "Mickey" derives?!


----------



## giginho

NagiMahori said:


> But from which hell does "Mickey" derives?!


 
Hey man! Don't ask me such a thing! I'm f**king ignorant!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## You little ripper!

NagiMahori said:


> But from which hell does "Mickey" derives?!


This  might help, Nagi.


----------



## Jelsah

Take the Mickey comes from "Take the Mickey Bliss" Cockney Rhyming Slang for "to take the piss" and they were both coined in the 30 and 40s in England.


----------



## giginho

So, Jelsah, I ask my question directly to you:

in a informal context, which expression is the best: 

1. take the mickey of.....(or is "take the mike out of" ????)
 2. take the piss of
 3. extract the Michael 


And, last but not least: what's the difference between 

Take the piss out of

and

Take the shit out of


----------



## Jelsah

Hello Giginho

To take the Mickey of out someone is the accepted expression and it is not vulgar (it was specially coined as a euphemism for taking the piss which is vulgar). 
To take the Mike out of or to extract the Micheal out of someone have become facetious ways of saying the same thing.  Just not to repeat yourself and be bit witty!!
Only "to take the piss" is vulgar (But I have heard much worse and not just down the pub!!)

This is obviously a British expression (and a very common one) that none of my colleagues across the Pond have heard of!!  
Jelsah


----------



## giginho

Thank you very much indeed!


----------



## Alxmrphi

I have just laughed so much at "extract the Michael". I've never heard that before... it's quite witty.... it deliberarely sounds so posh and awkward. Hahah I can't wait to use that the next time the moment is right.


----------



## giginho

Alxmrphi said:


> I have just laughed so much at "extract the Michael". I've never heard that before... it's quite witty.... it deliberarely sounds so posh and awkward. Hahah I can't wait to use that the next time the moment is right.


 
Me too, Alx!!

"Extract the Michael" is part of the reason why I love so much your language!


----------



## NagiMahori

Well welll well....And it doesn't exists a character right for toons or strips, called MICKEY BLISS (yet)? And your MICKEY Mouse then....isn't he odd a bit? (Basettoni:"Take the Mickey out of - Gambadilegno hands!"


----------



## giginho

Just another question:

You say:

"Don't extract the Michael FROM / OFF me?"


----------



## Jelsah

Hi Giginho, 
You would say "Stop taking the Micheal (or Mickey)!) " usually without a preposition but if you wanted to be extra clear, then it is "out of me."  One of those yukky phrasal verbs with two prepositions......!!
And how nice it is to chat about idioms rather than boring engineering, legal and burocrat language!!
Jelsah


----------



## Einstein

Of course, there's also the posh version of "take the piss": "extract the urine". Heard it, anyone?


----------



## gandolfo

Einstein said:


> Of course, there's also the posh version of "take the piss": "extract the urine". Heard it, anyone?



Of course I have...........Are you taking the piss Einstein?


----------



## Mickey56

To take the piss out of s.one or to take the mickey of s.one means to redicule s.one( prendersi gioco di qualcuno) sometimes in an affectionate way. It may sound vulgar since to piss is to urinate, but  it doesn't t as much as when it is used in the expression above mentioned.


----------



## giginho

Jelsah said:


> Hi Giginho,
> You would say "Stop taking the Micheal (or Mickey)!) " usually without a preposition but if you wanted to be extra clear, then it is "out of me."  One of those yukky phrasal verbs with two prepositions......!!
> And how nice it is to chat about idioms rather than boring engineering, legal and burocrat language!!
> Jelsah


 
Yes! you're right! God knows how boring talking about litteral context could be instead of talking about real life speech!

Now I'm gonna replace my sign with: "correct my awfull english......and do not extract the Michael out of me, please!!!!!!!!!!"

LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

